# offshore possibly tonight freeport or just all day Sat.



## twan52479 (Jul 18, 2013)

I am either going to head out tonight from freeport around 9pm or first thing Sat morning 530am just depends on who wants to go what do the first 3 people I can find to go, want to do. You can text message me for more details 832 287 0802


----------

